# kimber gold match vs colt gold cup



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i've been waiting several months now for my local dealer to get me a new gold cup. it'll be my first 1911, it's got anniversary logo grips, no front serrations, but it's stainless....not exactly the look i was going for.
i keep looking at the kimber gold match also. i like everything about it except the front serrations and the lack of anything historical about it. i know, sounds a little goofy, but i kinda wanted the colt for that reason....why the hell did they stop with the blued version this year.

anyway, between the 2, and resale value aside, which will be the better feeling/operating gun? it'll strictly be a range gun. i'm assuming either will be able to outshoot me, but is one going to just feel better when it comes to shooting? does one company have better customer service? as far as longevity and durabilty goes, is one better than the other?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

My Gold Cup (new in 1980s) is the most accurate handgun I've ever shot. I would routinely shoot a full magazine and have large ragged single holes at 50 feet (two hand hold). It pointed naturally for me, and I liked the trigger. Mine was in stainless steel.

I recall shooting once at 50 feet and all 8 shots were in the black of the bulls eye and I could cover the hole with a quarter. That was exceptional shooting for me so I wrote "the date, distance, two hand hold, full-house .45 ammo, 8 rounds" in magic marker so I could show off to my friends later. I put the target on my dashboard of my car so I would not forget it. On the way home I stopped for lunch. When I came out from the diner a cop was at my car (which was parked at an "expired" parking meter).

I walked up to the cop and said, "You gonna write me up?"

"Nah," he said. "I'm not ticketing anyone who can shoot like that."

I'm not sure if it was out of respect or out of fear, but I was glad I didn't get the parking ticket.

I wish I had never sold it. It never misfired with factory ammo. No failure to feed, no failure to eject. I think you will be happy once it arrives. Hang tight.

On the down side you need a wrench to remove the barrel bushing--a nuisance. But the tight bushing meant tighter groups; a trade off.

I carried it for 3 years in a pancake holster on my right hip. With a sports jacket is concealed well enough. But heavy.

Mine was the first model of the Gold Cup that was set up from the factory for full house .45s. Previous to that they were set up for target ammo. The word was all you needed to do was to change the recoil spring to fire full house ammo. But I waited for the factory version.

There were lots of sharp edges on the gun and it made a mess of the linings of my sports jackets. This weapon was purchased 30 years ago; they may have improved on that issue since then.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a happy owner of a SA Trophy Match. If I were forced to replace it it with one of your choices, I would go with the Gold Cup.
I would be more willing to gamble on Colt's quality & customer support over Kimber's. Opinions vary of course.


----------

